# Betta sick, covered in green ???



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

Help !!
My niece's poor betta is sick. He seems to be covered in green (algae?) and his fins look stiff. He is definitely not happy.
I have been trying to find info on the internet, but diseases seem to only mention ich and cottony fungus, and this is neither.
Unfortunately he lives in an uncycled 1-2 gal tank. Green started appearing shortly after a water change.
Have started with some Melafix out of desperation, if anyone knows what this is and how to help please let me know.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like he's definitely getting the worst of the algae. You've possibly had an algae bloom. I hope he's not to far gone.

Here's what I would do (and mind you, I only have a 10 gallon goldfish tank and a 30 gallon cichlid tank and have NO experience w/Bettas). I'd put the fish in another tank (a hospital tank if possible) and quarantine him thus giving him a tank of freshwater to recoup in. Then I would completely clean my small tank w/warm water and white vinegar (if the tank was glass and not plastic I may consider using a very heavily diluted bleach otherwise stick w/white vinegar). Clean the tank and everything in the tank including plastic plants, gravel, etc. Then when you are finished cleaning, add freshwater (treated with Chlor-Out if using tap water) and then re-add your decor. When the tank is full, treat the water w/a chemical algae product (usually found at your LFS or even Wally World in tablet form). After that, you could leave the fish in the hospital tank for a while or opt to put him back in the freshly cleaned tank.

Other than that...I don't know what to tell you. The only other suggestion I'd have for you is to get a bigger tank w/a filter system. I think you'd see a happier fish in a 5 or 10 gallon system (and perhaps be able to add some other fish too, just not another Betta).

Good luck and I hope this helps you.


----------



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't realise it was possible for algae to actually grow on the fish. Has anyone seen this before?
I do know they were having lots of trouble with too much algae. I think the light is on too much.
Still can't find any info on algae problems on the fish ...


----------



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sadly, I received news today that Ella has passed away. After more research and looking at her with a flashlight, it appears to have possibly been velvet. She (yes I know it's really a He) was a beautiful blue colour, but it appears that the yellowy-gold colour of the velvet made her appear green in normal lighting. All of the behavioural symptoms fit, but the green through me off. 
Thanks for your help,


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Terribly sorry for the loss.


----------



## Steffiweff (Apr 22, 2007)

I really feel for you. Velvet ravaged one of my tanks not too long ago and I'm still getting over the worst of it.


----------

